# Carpet cleaning special is still there at $94.00



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

unless you have 3 flights of stairs to climb then the charge is slightly more. $94.00 is for an average size home say up to 15-1600 sq ft (give or take). This is a good valueI normally charge about $150-200. 

Mynewestservice is stone floors -restoration& polishing. This process is quite pricey, so if you have marble/travertine/terrazzo/granite or granite countertops that need restoring or polishing give me a call. Ifyou have questions on care of these stone floors or countertops give me a call. Expires 3-31-08

850-529-1335


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

He does great work at a fair price. Call him!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i just did.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say I took advantage of the carpet cleaning today and the wife is very happy. excellent/efficient work. tks dan


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank Kelly! Great job! I'll keep you scheduled regularly! Hope the dogs were sweet girls!!!


----------

